# Isn't it impossible to make money



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

I was wondering what u guys think long term. Drivers want to make more money per order but gh dd... needs to make money also to stay in business. Isn't this biz doomed to fail since the customer can only pay so much in fees and tip to make everyone happy. I mean a 10 dollar food item can only generate so much revenue for gh and us drivers. 

I am amazed sometimes at how generous some of these customers are with tipping. I had a customer tip me 10 dollars on a taco Bell. I could never afford that. Will there be enough of these generous people in the long term


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

That's what I wonder as well. I have doubts that there is a sustainable pay model that will work for all four parties involved (app company, driver, restaurant, customer), and, ultimately, that is what is needed for this to continue. In my opinion, the writing is on the wall so I am just milking this cow until it dies.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

The crazy part is the CEO of Red Robin said after his latest earnings disappointment is he didn't c the increased popularity of these delivery apps and pick-up orders and he is transitioning away from dine in. Is the future just a kitchen and no sit down tables or servers with all to go. It would save on Rent since u wouldn't need restrooms or tables or annoying homeless people.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

This kind of work (Uber, Lyft, DD, Postmates, GH, etc) from an economic stand point can NEVER be depended upon as a sole source of income for the normal average person. 

Sure, some people will "MAKE" it work. 

But basing a single source of income on a service of excess is always going to be questionable and unknown, since it completely relies upon the general public to spend money on things that otherwise they can for the most part easily do themself. 

And what happens WHEN not if the next recession hits?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Uuuuhhhhh we're in a recession right now, which is why this company has no problem finding ants.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

1776abe said:


> The crazy part is the CEO of Red Robin said after his latest earnings disappointment is he didn't c the increased popularity of these delivery apps and pick-up orders and he is transitioning away from dine in. Is the future just a kitchen and no sit down tables or servers with all to go. It would save on Rent since u wouldn't need restrooms or tables or annoying homeless people.


Two words...

Little Caesars


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I took one ride today. Got pinged as soon as I turned both apps on. Lyft. $22 ride. 20 minutes. Generous cash tip. Nice lady whose battery died. Got stuck in Friday traffic after the dropoff. Declined rides til I finally turned the frickin thing off. 1 hour to get home. Take a drink and quit. Note to self: no more Friday afternoon.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> Uuuuhhhhh we're in a recession right now, which is why this company has no problem finding ants.


Nope, but it is coming. Most likely by Q2 2020. Sure there are a lot of ants right now, but not out of necessity. Out of laziness. Because getting a real job is too much like work.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

BigJohn said:


> Nope, but it is coming. Most likely by Q2 2020. Sure there are a lot of ants right now, but not out of necessity. Out of laziness. Because getting a real job is too much like work.


Love it. Great insight. We got lazy ants now. When/if the worker ants come out it is game over.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> Uuuuhhhhh we're in a recession right now, which is why this company has no problem finding ants.


+1?

Anyone who thinks we're not in recession, needs to stop smoking crack.

We've been in recession since 2008.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

lyft_rat said:


> Love it. Great insight. We got lazy ants now. When/if the worker ants come out it is game over.


Sorry, when you start trying to infer that I said something and twist what I said, I will no longer respond.



Uberdriver2710 said:


> We've been in recession since 2008.


Spoken like a person who does not understand economics.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recession


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

There is no long term with these ride share companies. It's been proven, the longer you drive, the more pay cut you'll get.

Drivers should get all you can and have an exit strategy in place.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

What is needed in an entrance strategy not exit. Tip-toe in, part time low hours, learn your area, get real job if you need money to live on..


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yep, government manufactured stats, manipulated by said government, delivered by a government propaganda arm, the MSM, indicating that "there is nothing to see here" is what I fall back on as the truth every single time.


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

I worked at pizza place in late 80's. $5 hour plus tip. Of course delivery was free but if u don't tip, u know your food will not be safe to eat next time or there might be no next time. Come to think of it I made more then than now. T.T


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uber20/20 said:


> I worked at pizza place in late 80's. $5 hour plus tip. Of course delivery was free but if u don't tip, u know your food will not be safe to eat next time or there might be no next time. Come to think of it I made more then than now. T.T


Yep, drivers are the star of the show. Happy driver = happy diner.


----------

